# Intermittent Subwoofer Static/Crackling



## CherM2222 (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently purchased a Cadence CSX12 subwoofer and am experiencing a intermittent static/crackling noise. It will happen even when the RCA cable is unplugged and is a constant volume no matter what the sub is set at. Sometimes sound won't come through the sub then suddenly on another song/movie it will with the crackling becoming evident again when sound is off. I have sent the AMP to Cadence and they sent it back saying it's fine. After calling them again to tell them the same problem is persisting they are now telling me that I would have to cover the shipping back to them again ($42) plus a restocking fee ($45) which I find to be absolutely ridiculous since they already cost me $25 in shipping saying the AMP was the issue when it wasn't. So I'm really hoping there's just something I'm missing so I can save myself almost $90.

Any help in this matter would be beyond appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you runnin through a power conditioner? It's a stretch but worth a shot.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It sure sounds like a bad electrolytic capacitor in the amp.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think both the previous posts are right on. If it isn't coming in the power line (use a different outlet with no devices in the power line), and it isn't coming in the audio input (put a shorting plug on the input), it has to be the sub amp itself. It might be one of those intermittent problems that didn't manifest itself when you sent it back, but the manufacture should be considerate and make a swap if requested without the restock fee (hoping they just don't pass a bad sub on to someone else). One other source might be the gain control if it has one. Try wiggling it a bit when the static appears and see if that makes a difference.

In any case, if it proves to be the amp, there isn't too much you can do other than get a replacement, but I would side with the opinion it's a sub problem which warrants a fix.


----------



## CherM2222 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Are you runnin through a power conditioner? It's a stretch but worth a shot.


I am not. However, I've tried plugging it directly into the wall, the surge protector, different outlets on different circuits, and all of these with/without a grounding attachment. 



> Try wiggling it a bit when the static appears and see if that makes a difference.


Unfortunately I don't think this sub has one, at least that I see.

Thanks for all the responses everyone, guess I'll just have to fight their extra fees because it's definitely the sub. Here's a video I uploaded as well if you guys want to take a look, the static sound it makes is actually louder than what the mic on my phone picked up.

http://youtu.be/ER7ldOuikSU


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont get the restocking fee part,to repair something they should stand behind? By charging you a restocking they should refund you minus any freight fees,if they do offer that ,then I would consider spending my $$ somewhere else.


----------

